# Looking for Roger Jenkins



## PETER BALLAN (Feb 4, 2009)

Does anyone know of Roger Jenkins, once on Paddy Henderson Line, M/V KABALA ? He went on to tele-communications in Saudi in the late 60's and 70's. We were cadets together for better and for worse !!!


----------

